# 2004 Nissan Frontier Timing Belt broke Question



## dstanek (May 19, 2004)

Hello

2004 Nissan Frontier crew cab 3.3l V6. 125k miles.

The other nite I pulled alongside a gravel road to fish a small pond and shut my frontier off, it appeared to shutoff fine after running fine. 10 minutes later I went to leave and it would not start. I cranked alot but nothing. Had it towed and dealer says timing belt broke. They want $540 to put new belt in but offer no guarantees, saying it could have engine damage due to being interference engine. They want $2300 for total valve job and belt replacement. My question to you all is is it possible that given my scenario, ran fine, shut off normal, then wouldnt start, could it be possible to have no engine damage? I heard no noises, nothing but it wasnt like I was listening for anything either. They said they can do the timing belt and see how she runs and then go from there. What would any of you who know advise on this? is there somehting maybe I can have them check first. Just praying the engine didnt suffer damage. thanks in advance.
:balls:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it was mine... I would just replace the belt. A friend had his snap while he was on the highway, replaced the belt and he was good. Given your situation... I would feel pretty good about just replacing the belt....
by the way.. catch anything?


----------



## dstanek (May 19, 2004)

yeah actually while waiting for the tow truck I caught 12 bass on spinnerbaits, one a nice 6lb bass. I am in Iowa and they are just starting to spawn.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am jealous... I havent been able to get out in a long time


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Really no way of telling until they get the cams and crand in-sync, put a new belt on it and get it started. They could get the belt on, throw the lower cover and crank pulley on it and before putting the rest of it back together, start it and see how it runs briefly, so long as they don't run it too long. If it happened as you describe, there's a pretty good chance it'll be okay. If you were driving down the highway when it happened, I wouldn't be so optimistic.


----------



## dstanek (May 19, 2004)

OK here is the scoop, I told them to put belt on it and see what happens. They did and it appears to run fine. Took it up to 80 mph and ran smooth. Hopefully no hidden damage down the road but who knows but for now I am very relieved. Total cost to replace timing belt and fix coolant leak was 600 dollars.
Must have broke at just the right time to do no damage.


----------



## hugojose (Aug 17, 2006)

..........and remember, every 100K mi is better to change it before it quits.


----------



## wright70 (Dec 19, 2017)

I dont know where you guys are but HOLY f... I am being quoted $2400 just to chain the timing chain. FML. I was driving down the road and just out of no where it just stops running. The only reason I knew it has conked out on me was that it was slowing down and I had my foot to the floor. Then I looked down at the speedo and the tach to see what was going on. I live in Austin, TX. so hopefully I can find a good person to do this without killing me on price of repairs.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

wright70 said:


> I dont know where you guys are but HOLY f... I am being quoted $2400 just to chain the timing chain. FML. I was driving down the road and just out of no where it just stops running. The only reason I knew it has conked out on me was that it was slowing down and I had my foot to the floor. Then I looked down at the speedo and the tach to see what was going on. I live in Austin, TX. so hopefully I can find a good person to do this without killing me on price of repairs.


Nissan Dealership are independent Ownership's. Therefore price's vary quiet a bit between some dealer's.

I have driven 100 mile's to save money on large maintenance or repair's.

So sometime's it pay's to check out more than a couple of Nissan Service Department's to check the estimated price. Also it seem's that a small town dealer has been lower in cost's than a Big City Dealer as far as Maintenance and Repair cost's.

Doesn't cost anything to check,, and may save you quiet a bit in money.

Good Luck and Happy Holiday's.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

wright70 said:


> I dont know where you guys are but HOLY f... I am being quoted $2400 just to chain the timing chain. FML. I was driving down the road and just out of no where it just stops running. The only reason I knew it has conked out on me was that it was slowing down and I had my foot to the floor. Then I looked down at the speedo and the tach to see what was going on. I live in Austin, TX. so hopefully I can find a good person to do this without killing me on price of repairs.


OP was referring to a timing belt, not a chain, which is much different to repair. He's really in the wrong section because he should be in the D22 Frontier section. Without knowing what engine you have, I can't give you an idea of prices, but this site should help:

www.repairpal.com/estimator


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

Had my timing chain, water pump, and serpentine belt replaced at 150k for $800. I'm at 230k now - and still running perfectly.


----------

